

Ask HN: How to monetize data mining skills - d-miner

Hi,
I am a software programmer with several years of experience and I do freelancing a bit. These days, I used to learn machine learning techniques and R language. I wrote some programs for sentimental analysis and text mining. I have some knowledge on recommendation engines too. How can I monetize my skills? Please help.<p>Thanks.
======
arkitaip
You have a fairly specialized skillset and I'm pretty sure there are companies
in need to experts that don't cost an arm and a leg. Check out some of the
better freelancing sites like 37signals Job Board or AuthenticJobs (or why not
an aggregator like <http://joblighted.com/> ).

------
hammock
If you are interested in solving those exact kinds of problems, for a global
advertising agency- we have a need. Shoot your info to the email address in my
profile.

~~~
d-miner
Thanks. Will send the profile soon.

------
pizza
Maybe this is the wrong place to ask, but where would you point someone
interested in beginning to learn data mining?

